

Ask HN: What are the most informative startup talks/videos? - WilliamChanner

Looking to create a long list of informative startup vidoes to watch when having launch and dinner. Be great if you could share a link to your favorite startup talks/videos!
======
justinj
I love this talk from the creator of Ruby on Rails (DHH) about the Fortune
5000000 (from 2008): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY>

~~~
WilliamChanner
Indeed, great talk. Check out the talk by Chris Wanstrath co-founder of Github
> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEYjJoF2RAY>

